# Bombing in Bankok



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Russian Times

Moment of deadly bomb blast in Bangkok caught on camera (DISTURBING VIDEO) http://www.rt.com/news/312638-bomb-explosion-thailand-bangkok/


----------

